# L1 Toughen Glass Top



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Just had this cut for the top of my L1. Since I got it 18 months ago I have lived in fear of knocking a mug or cup out of the cupboard above it and damaging the top. Due to the lever, the cupboard door only opens about a 1/4 way.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I was expecting a big cut-out in the original top and retro-fitted glass in an L1 Luxe sort of way

Good solution


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

I like this solution actually. Where did you get it cut? (and rough idea of cost?)

Like others I thought of a 'Lux' style cutout; to be honest; I'd still love to buy one as I think the internals are beautiful.

Andy


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

arellim said:


> I like this solution actually. Where did you get it cut? (and rough idea of cost?)
> 
> Like others I thought of a 'Lux' style cutout; to be honest; I'd still love to buy one as I think the internals are beautiful.
> 
> Andy


I could tell you a story! If we can find a suitable supplier up here Andy, I may be interested in one as well


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's great!

Our local glass merchants offers a cutting service. We got a toughened glass top for the kitchen table a bit ago. A coffee machine top would, at least, be easier to get home!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> Just had this cut for the top of my L1. Since I got it 18 months ago I have lived in fear of knocking a mug or cup out of the cupboard above it and damaging the top. Due to the lever, the cupboard door only opens about a 1/4 way.


Would you by any chance have the measurements given to them. Even though mine is plumbed in I put a tanked lid on so to preserve the other one, and the chance of me measuring the thing accurately is pretty remote!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

arellim said:


> I like this solution actually. Where did you get it cut? (and rough idea of cost?)
> 
> Like others I thought of a 'Lux' style cutout; to be honest; I'd still love to buy one as I think the internals are beautiful.
> 
> Andy


I guess you could take the stainless steel top off and just use the glass, but I am not so sure the internal gubbins are that attractive, I prefer the shiny look

I got it cut in Derby, at a glass merchants and it cost £46 (I believe this is their min charge) I had used them in the past, they cut a glass hearth for my log burner


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Would you by any chance have the measurements given to them. Even though mine is plumbed in I put a tanked lid on so to preserve the other one, and the chance of me measuring the thing accurately is pretty remote!


David. I just took the top to the glass merchants and they did the measuring and cutting. Like you, I am not very good at that sort of thing.

With hindsight I would have the lid hole bigger so the lid sits on the machine and not the glass, as I think I may get slight condensation issues, due to the small gap. I could put the lid under the glass but it would be a pain checking the water level and topping up


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

David there is a glass cutter near me who did a toughened glass slab for a desk they'd do one.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lefteye said:


> David there is a glass cutter near me who did a toughened glass slab for a desk they'd do one.


cheers Yesrow...dave, is that home or work?


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Home. About 3 miles from my place


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Awesome idea, beats the Hasbean towel I'm currently using!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't knock the hasbean towel. Been serving me well as a top protector for two years now.... and you have different colours, depending on which towel / which way up. All tend to have red in there somewhere.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

I ordered an Espresso Bar towel from Coffee Hit two years back @ £1.80 just to take the order value up to free postage.

Nice quality, Pure black 30cm x 30cm Exact size for L-R top.

Thinking of getting another couple if anybody wants to chip in.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> I ordered an Espresso Bar towel from Coffee Hit two years back @ £1.80 just to take the order value up to free postage.
> 
> Nice quality, Pure black 30cm x 30cm Exact size for L-R top.
> 
> Thinking of getting another couple if anybody wants to chip in.


I wouldn't mind a couple of the black towels. Happy to order here and send out, or leave it to you


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Mildred, the job's yours if you want it.

Mark me down for two if you will. Then my original one can go in the wash, regardless of whether it really needs it after only two years.

It's a shame but I can't think of anything else I would want to bulk out an order.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Mildred, the job's yours if you want it.
> 
> Mark me down for two if you will. Then my original one can go in the wash, regardless of whether it really needs it after only two years.
> 
> It's a shame but I can't think of anything else I would want to bulk out an order.


Thank you









I'll give it a few days to see if anyone else is ready to throw in another towel order


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Was looking at new towels the other week. Put me down for 4

Thanks


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Black 30x30cm towels from CoffeeHit Order:

Me x 2

Snakehips x 2

Workingdog x 4

So far . . .


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Towel or glass, I recall Reiss writing that he advised against additional coverings (for, eg, cup-warming) because it would hinder ventilation.

Matt


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Black 30x30cm towels from CoffeeHit Order:
> 
> Me x 2
> 
> ...


Just bumping this up while I am thinking about it (as in, current towel is more holes than not now, I see)!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

mathof said:


> Towel or glass, I recall Reiss writing that he advised against additional coverings (for, eg, cup-warming) because it would hinder ventilation.
> 
> Matt


Matt, Re the towel. Has to be that an albeit thin, towel on the top will modify the otherwise natural radiation of heat from the top panel. However, given the total amount of heat kicking around in the the unit and the fact that no ventilation is obscured in any way, I would not see it causing an issue.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Black 30x30cm towels from CoffeeHit Order:
> 
> Me x 2
> 
> ...


Ordering these tomorrow. If anyone wants to add to the order steam in now.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Can I suggest you all get some of clear self adhesive rubber dots to use between the glass and the machine. I got a piece of toughened glass for my l1 when I first got it three years or so ago and I fitted these. Makes placement and removal/refitting so much easier and negated the risk of damage to the SS surface


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Can I suggest you all get some of clear self adhesive rubber dots to use between the glass and the machine. I got a piece of toughened glass for my l1 when I first got it three years or so ago and I fitted these. Makes placement and removal/refitting so much easier and negated the risk of damage to the SS surface


They are on it, even in the photo. Just proves how clear they are!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

CamV6 said:


> Can I suggest you all get some of clear self adhesive rubber dots to use between the glass and the machine. I got a piece of toughened glass for my l1 when I first got it three years or so ago and I fitted these. Makes placement and removal/refitting so much easier and negated the risk of damage to the SS surface


I love those little sticky dots, we've got them on some cupboard doors so they close silently.


----------

